# Force GCC when port uses GNU's things



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

Port: emulators/wine-devel
Problem:
This port has to be compiled with GCC.
Segfaults with CC.
Port uses it's own configure which hasn't got anything like --use-gcc or USE_GCC=1
Kernel: FreeBSD maciek 12.0-RC1 FreeBSD 12.0-RC1 r340470 GENERIC  amd64


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> Port uses it's own configure which hasn't got anything like --use-gcc or USE_GCC=1


Compiler isn't defined by that anyway.

It depends on the compiler set by the USES variable: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/uses-compiler.html


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

Delete thread, forgot to do `make clean`


----------

